# What happened to the ADF / Isabel subforum ?



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 20, 2016)

Longish time lurker here. 
I used to stop by from time to time, for some truly fucked up laughs, but it looks like the format changed a little. There used to be a CWC style subforum on Isabel "Izzy Hell".

What happened to that?

He hasn't gotten any _less _crazy, that's fo sho. It was a huge laugh factory always guaranteed to entertain. What happened to it?


----------



## Betonova (Oct 20, 2016)

It got subbed, you can request access here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/phil-forum-access.23340/


----------



## CatParty (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Isabel "Izzy Hell".




lol no one calls him that


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Isabel "Izzy Hell".



Son, are you fucking with us?


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 20, 2016)

CatParty said:


> lol no one calls him that



The entire AustraLezbospergatopian marine corps did. Unfortunately they all drowned trying to use their short buses as landing craft.
FWIW "izzy Hell" is one of my favorite riffs of his, I'm all for it. It's precious


----------



## Positron (Oct 22, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> He hasn't gotten any _less _crazy, that's fo sho. It was a huge laugh factory always guaranteed to entertain. What happened to it?


He has gone to a better place.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 24, 2016)

So, since the kiwifarms Isabel forum is some kind of secret thing from a Dan brown novel, anyone know of a non-kiwi place following the Izzy show?
I just saw the potato combat challenge vid and would like to share the lol


----------



## JULAY (Oct 26, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Longish time lurker here.
> I used to stop by from time to time, for some truly fucked up laughs, but it looks like the format changed a little. There used to be a CWC style subforum on Isabel "Izzy Hell".
> 
> What happened to that?
> ...


That's the worst name I ever heard.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 26, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> So, since the kiwifarms Isabel forum is some kind of secret thing from a Dan brown novel, anyone know of a non-kiwi place following the Izzy show?
> I just saw the potato combat challenge vid and would like to share the lol


Lol why wont you call him Phil hmmm


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 26, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Isabel... Izzy



You are fucking with us aren't you.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 27, 2016)

whoa, you guys _really_ can't put it together!?!

It's not rocket surgery. You guys  just fucking /w me.  that's fairplay and all since I'm a noob lurker, so point to you .  I'll take my lumps.  But if you guys  _really _can't put those pieces together I can walk you thru it


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 27, 2016)

Do so in the most autistic manner possible.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 27, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> whoa, you guys _really_ can't put it together!?!
> 
> It's not rocket surgery. You guys  just fucking /w me.  that's fairplay and all since I'm a noob lurker, so point to you .  I'll take my lumps.  But if you guys  _really _can't put those pieces together I can walk you thru it


LEAVE AHUVIYA ALONE!!!!!


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 27, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> LEAVE AHUVIYA ALONE!!!!!



You mean Isabel (Izzy "Hell")


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 27, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> You mean Isabel (Izzy "Hell")


More like Wizzy Izzy.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi Phil, just sign up and ask for access


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 27, 2016)

Sources tell me the ADF sub is about to go the way of the entersphere


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 27, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> Sources tell me the ADF sub is about to go the way of the entersphere


Good


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 27, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> You mean Isabel (Izzy "Hell")


That is her informal name

Please be respectful and use her formal name of Ahuviya Sarah Isabel Rose Harel Araujo


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 28, 2016)

oops, looks like my last riffage about Izzy's new undead theme got kokblokd my the admins.
Fair enough. I was just asking _about _the current ADF forum and I can dig how we're running a little far afield and making this into an ADF thread.
looks like I don't have enough good-boy points to get onto the ADF super secret forum. Too bad b/c there is some crazy funny shit going down.

Anyone know of a different non-kiwi place with ADF content?


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 28, 2016)

8chan


----------



## ShavedSheep (Oct 28, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> oops, looks like my last riffage about Izzy's new undead theme got kokblokd my the admins.
> Fair enough. I was just asking _about _the current ADF forum and I can dig how we're running a little far afield and making this into an ADF thread.
> looks like I don't have enough good-boy points to get onto the ADF super secret forum. Too bad b/c there is some crazy funny shit going down.
> 
> Anyone know of a different non-kiwi place with ADF content?



Just ask but try not being fucking AUTISTIC THIS TIME


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 28, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> oops, looks like my last riffage about Izzy's new undead theme got kokblokd my the admins.
> Fair enough. I was just asking _about _the current ADF forum and I can dig how we're running a little far afield and making this into an ADF thread.
> looks like I don't have enough good-boy points to get onto the ADF super secret forum. Too bad b/c there is some crazy funny shit going down.
> 
> Anyone know of a different non-kiwi place with ADF content?


Do you have the ability to call him Phil?


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 28, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> Do you have the ability to call him Phil?



Nah, not really . I mean not in terms of lulz.

Phil is a name of a sad  little dude that wishes he was a girl b/c he can't cut it as he is. That pathos I feel for.
but "Izzy Hell", that's an asshole persona I'll make fun of to no end



ShavedSheep said:


> Just ask but try not being fucking AUTISTIC THIS TIME



that's neuro-super-special to you.  read the announcement and it sounds like it's pretty closed and meant for veteran KIWIs and such. That's not me. Hey, it's the admin's site and they want it that way, not my style, but not my site. So it's prob for the best I'm not there.
Know any non-kiwi sites with ADF content?


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 28, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Know any non-kiwi sites with ADF content?


8chan


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 28, 2016)

OtterParty said:


> 8chan


I'll check it, never really did chan culture stuff

didn't Null have something to do with 8chan?


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 28, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> I'll check it, never really did chan culture stuff
> 
> didn't Null have something to do with 8chan?


he designed it


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 28, 2016)

OtterParty said:


> he designed it


oh, ok
I remember seeing something on ED I think abt it. Sounds like there was some friction as points

never really did chan stuff. The interface seems really primitive, but I guess it's just getting used to it. Prob better for me than stuff that's more of a club type atmosphere

thanks for the heads up. I'd say the thread has run its course - l8r


----------



## ShavedSheep (Oct 28, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Nah, not really . I mean not in terms of lulz.
> 
> Phil is a name of a sad  little dude that wishes he was a girl b/c he can't cut it as he is. That pathos I feel for.
> but "Izzy Hell", that's an asshole persona I'll make fun of to no end
> ...


Literally all you have to do is prove you are a human being and they will you in you massive autist


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 28, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> Literally all you have to do is prove you are a human being and they will you in you massive autist


I appreciate the heads up! It sounded like in the access thread that they were kind of being a little more exclusive (and it looks like the thread talking about it got locked where I asked for acces), but that's OK either way. It's all gotten addressed and I got steered toward a non-kiwi option so it's all good.
Looks like we addressed the issue, so on to other things


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 28, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Nah, not really . I mean not in terms of lulz.
> 
> Phil is a name of a sad  little dude that wishes he was a girl b/c he can't cut it as he is. That pathos I feel for.
> but "Izzy Hell", that's an asshole persona I'll make fun of to no end
> ...


Lol autism


----------



## CephalopodEnthusiast (Oct 29, 2016)

JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo said:


> Looks like we addressed the issue, so on to other things



There's nothing to address.

You seem to be knowledgeable about the subject, but the way you word it, noone here is going to take you seriously.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 29, 2016)

CephalopodEnthusiast said:


> noone here is going to take you seriously.



No one will ever take him seriously. Ever.


----------

